# Big AJ Caught Jigging



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught this one yesterday at the edge


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

good grief..very nice


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

ummm...my back hurts looking at that beast...good job on a very respectable fish...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hog.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, and yes my back is quite sore today


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a big ole dinner right there!!! CONGRATS!:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a beast! Great job.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

How big was it ? I am sore just looking at him.. How deep were u fishing ? How long was the fight ?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

thats a nice one for sure


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

local_hooker said:


> How big was it ? I am sore just looking at him.. How deep were u fishing ? How long was the fight ?


We let it go but we did measure it to be about 50 inches, so best guess between 50 and 55 lbs. We were fishing in about 190 ft. Fight time was about 6 minutes I'd say, partially due to a shimano trinidad 40 with 80 lb braid.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Now that's how to take a picture of fish - none of this holding it out a arm's length into the camera to make it look big - just a nice fishy hug ! 

Nice!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

GREAT catch! Hauling in them horses is fun and the aches and pains worth the FUN! Congrats, john


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

You've got to show us the jig!!!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Mullethead said:


> Now that's how to take a picture of fish - none of this holding it out a arm's length into the camera to make it look big - just a nice fishy hug !
> 
> Nice!


I agree with you...:thumbup:


----------

